# Good Cooler for QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200, 2333 MHz (7 x 333)



## ARD (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello there

I have been reading a lot of the threads on here and found them very helpful. I was going to upgrade my system as it is about 3 years old, but as it does what I need it to for now decided not to. But the CPU - QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200, 2333 MHz (7 x 333) does need better cooling than the stock fan. It's a Socket 775.

Thanks for any help on this one, I've looked at many Coolers / Fans, but there are hundred lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 31, 2011)

Any tower style cooler is going to drop the temps quite a bit.

Without knowing the chassis, size can be an issue. One last thing, a budget of what you are looking to spend would be helpful too


----------



## ARD (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, and sorry for lack of info

Case is a Thermaltake Soprano

Mother Board is Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L

Budget - US $50 or UK £30 (I'm in UK, but as the forum is global thought I'd show both currencies) 

Nothing is over clocked - but might consider it if anyone can advise if it is worth it and can take it

Thanks again


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 31, 2011)

Do you currently have a fan in the left side panel?


----------



## ARD (Dec 31, 2011)

Yep, just a small one, also one in front and one in rear


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 31, 2011)

are you opposed to removing the fan in the panel?


----------



## ARD (Dec 31, 2011)

No, not at all, it doesn't seem to offer that much air flow and is forever getting full of dust


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 31, 2011)

Well for tower coolers, anything Xigmatek in the 1283 series will do. If you like the All in One water coolers, the H50 is older but versus stock, it is still much better and can be had in your range. Most people will recommend the Cooler Master Hyper 212+ and save pennies for other things, but you do mention wanting to tinker a bit with OC'ing, and the coolers above will handle that chip much better than the 212+ will


----------



## Feänor (Dec 31, 2011)

If you say your system is already doing what your asking him to, then the 212+ will give you a lot more overclocking headroom and better temps than the stock cooler. The h50 and the likes will give you even better temps and oc, but at a much higher price.

If you want to oc it to hell, then go for the best (closed loop) your case can accomodate. If you just want a little more speed, then go for the 212+ and save for a ssd. It will have a huge impact on the everyday speed of your computer, a lot more than any oc you could get.


----------



## ARD (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I have found a couple

http://www.dabs.com/products/xigmatek-dark-knight-s1283v-77Q7.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=product+search&utm_content=Q200

and

http://www.dabs.com/products/corsair-memory-cooling-hydro-series-h80-high-performance-cpu-cooler-7JSP.html?src=15

But taking a quick read about the Hydro is seems as though you have to flip a case fan because the Hydro blows warm air into the case? - but this info may be incorrect. It does look though that the Hydro provides slightly better cooling


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 31, 2011)

Corsair suggests that to make the cooler perform at its best. No reason why you cant flip the fan to blow out, and add another fan if you wish.

As for the Xigmatek, their black nickel coolers are sexy to look at.


----------



## ARD (Jan 1, 2012)

Done a lot of searching over the last couple of hours and it seems as though the closed water systems are still being avoided by a lot of people.

But, I don't always go with what people say. I did find that the Corsair units, 60 and 80 and really loud at full throttle, and that people swapped out the fan for a quieter one. But this unit Antec Kúhler H2O 620 CPU Watercooler seems to be favoured slightly better as it runs a lot quieter, and it is made by the same company who make the Corsair, plus it is about £20 cheaper.

Has anyone had experience of the Cosiar Hydro and the Antec Kúhler H2O 620 CPU Watercooler and favour one or the other?

So down to this - is closed loop of tower fan CPU cooling best?

Thanks again


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2012)

you said it all, the antec is a bit quieter, both are very similar, only differences between most is the radiator dimensions (IE thick, thin, double, or single rads). It really comes doen to cost with most AIO coolers.

As far as tower vs AIO...similar results. One is heavy on the socket, one is not, one mounts to the case, one does not


----------



## ARD (Jan 1, 2012)

Would you go with the Corsair and swap out the fan - looks like the 50 is now replaced with the 60, or go for the Antec - I'll take your judgement on this one as not too sure about them both, but I do like the idea of the closed loop, plus I could keep or upgrade the side fan as well

Thanks again


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2012)

I have had about 80% of the coolers available. For me I went full out custom water, but that is way out of your budget. For me if I dont have full on water, I use air coolers. I am not the best guy to ask because my uses aren't typical, nor do I keep any of them very long


----------



## ARD (Jan 1, 2012)

No worries, I am not a gamer at all on my PC, more video, photography sort of use. If I needed excessive cooling I'd go full water, I'm surprised there isn't a refrigerant type cooling system, or may be there is already lol.

Problem I have is that I was going to upgrade to a new board, CPU, etc, but then thought, the system I have is not too bad, but when running Speed Fan and processing large files CPU core temps rocket so thought I'd try cooling it down first.

How do you find your i5 750, I was looking at the Intel Core i7-2600K 3.40GHz which for the price seems to be a really capable Quad, so if I go for a closed water, either Corsair or Antec, I believe this would also fit a i7 CPU.

I'll give the closed water a try I think, just need to find out if the Corsair will be the best choice even though I'll need to swap out the fan for a quieter unit


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 1, 2012)

I really wouldnt go with Water less you like changing water in them often, biggest risk is leaks. Id go with a tower cooler, and All them pretty much cool anything from LGA 775 all the way to LGA 2011 now and AMD 754 through AM3+


----------



## ARD (Jan 1, 2012)

Makes sense actually, plus you can't change water in the sealed units

So, will probably go with this then http://www.dabs.com/products/xigmatek-dark-knight-s1283v-77Q7.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=product+search&utm_content=Q200

...unless there are any other suggestions

Thanks


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 1, 2012)

make sure to pick up some thermal compound while your at it


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> make sure to pick up some thermal compound while your at it



Agreed! There will be a little with the cooler, but if you mess up, or when you need to clean that cooler you will want more.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 1, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Agreed! There will be a little with the cooler, but if you mess up, or when you need to clean that cooler you will want more.



Hey the Akasa Shinetsu Thermal Pads still around? They certainly work well and are a no mess solution


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm sure they can be found, but weren't they pretty expensive/application?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 1, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I'm sure they can be found, but weren't they pretty expensive/application?



ya all u did was stick and peel, i had used them in my Dell Inspiron 9100/XPS Gen 1 Laptop on the Chipset and GPU, work well for sure.


----------



## ARD (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I looked for the Akasa Shinetsu Thermal Pads but they seem not to be around any more, only a double sided tape that is not advised for CPU cooling. Which paste do you recommend?


----------



## mediasorcerer (Jan 1, 2012)

ARD said:


> Done a lot of searching over the last couple of hours and it seems as though the closed water systems are still being avoided by a lot of people.
> 
> But, I don't always go with what people say. I did find that the Corsair units, 60 and 80 and really loud at full throttle, and that people swapped out the fan for a quieter one. But this unit Antec Kúhler H2O 620 CPU Watercooler seems to be favoured slightly better as it runs a lot quieter, and it is made by the same company who make the Corsair, plus it is about £20 cheaper.
> 
> ...




I have exactly that cooler,the h2o 620 single rad closed loop etc by antec, im in the middle of summer here with ambients atm of 30-40 c today and this last week,[i have been gaming since 11 this morning just stopped then-8-45pm, no crash or overheat all day] i can say with full confidence my antec is  doing an absolutely sterling job of keeping my i5 temps very low, even whilst gaming in the middle of 40c day  today no joke already,i got idle @ 30-35c and not going over 45c whilst gaming, thats pretty good in my book, for under 100$ its pretty damn efficient!
Couldnt recommend it more.


----------



## ARD (Jan 1, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> I have exactly that cooler,the h2o 620 single rad closed loop etc by antec, im in the middle of summer here with ambients atm of 30-40 c today and this last week,[i have been gaming since 11 this morning just stopped then-8-45pm, no crash or overheat all day] i can say with full confidence my antec is  doing an absolutely sterling job of keeping my i5 temps very low, even whilst gaming in the middle of 40c day  today no joke already,i got idle @ 30-35c and not going over 45c whilst gaming, thats pretty good in my book, for under 100$ its pretty damn efficient!
> Couldnt recommend it more.



Now that is interesting, to actually see one in the real world with real temps, wish we had you temps over here lol. Would it be possible for you to post temps when running at full throttle, maybe using Prime 95. When I am using certain applications, large files, processing etc my CPU is near 100% sometimes.

Thanks again, much appreciated


----------



## Jetster (Jan 1, 2012)

I just ordered a Master Hyper 212 EVO. The coper pipes are closer together then the 212+ Well see what it does for my i5 2500K


----------



## ARD (Jan 1, 2012)

Those are supposed to be a good choice, with a quiet fan


----------



## mediasorcerer (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for msg, i will download prime 95[never used it b4] and post some more info, have to be bit later today, regs frm me!


----------



## ARD (Jan 2, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> Thanks for msg, i will download prime 95[never used it b4] and post some more info, have to be bit later today, regs frm me!



Thanks, look forward to seeing the results


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 2, 2012)

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sh35thpadamd.html


----------



## ARD (Jan 2, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sh35thpadamd.html



Nice find, think I'll order a couple, do you recommend these over the paste?, or, is there a better paste?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 2, 2012)

ARD said:


> Nice find, think I'll order a couple, do you recommend these over the paste?, or, is there a better paste?



Those Pads Work Extremely well and are a minimal mess solution to thermal compounds out there. They can be stacked for thickness too as they melt into eachother after a certain temperature range is hit. I used them on a Laptop Chipset and GPU, work well. If you can find a Thermal compound that does better be my guest but those are the best thermal pads around.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Ard, could you help me with prime 95? i have never used it b4, what sort of settings/parameters should i use? how long for? what tests? thanx,ps im in melb and we have really hot day today, its over 30c atm may get as hot as 40c today no joke already!


----------



## ARD (Jan 2, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> Hey Ard, could you help me with prime 95? i have never used it b4, what sort of settings/parameters should i use? how long for? what tests? thanx,ps im in melb and we have really hot day today, its over 30c atm may get as hot as 40c today no joke already!



It runs from the exe, no need to install. When you think you close it, an icon sits beside the clock, you need to right click exit to shut it down.

I used it yesterday, had Speed Fan running to monitor temps and loads of each core, but your program you posted up before will be fine.

I ran it until temps seemed to level off, +/- 2 degrees, took about 10 minutes when I hit 90 I exited lol


----------



## ARD (Jan 2, 2012)

Let me post a screen grab of mine to show you before you give it a go


----------



## ARD (Jan 2, 2012)

Speed Fan showing no load temps







The setting I selected from Prime (max heat)






The four worker panes running in Prime






After about 10 minutes Speed Fan showing about average of 25 degree rise across each core and Fan 1 (CPU) increase of about 3000rpm to try and compensate


----------

